# 1928  9"  cat# 382-Z overhead silent chain bronze- pohsphor head-stock split bushings



## Anasazi (Jul 30, 2013)

Greetings,  I have a 1928 9" 3 1/2' bed overhead silent chain drive lathe with (egged out up and down) bronze-phosphor split bushings (no shims!!! there were none, and would only make thing worse at this point).  has anyone rebuilt these?  replaced the 9" head stock with newer type after they stopped making these?  I am at a loss! :thinking: If anyone has restored one of these vintage lathes please fill me in, also looking for late 20's 9" bull gear. Any info, leads, or ideas would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## rafe (Jul 30, 2013)

That is a really thick bronze bushing ....I can't Imagine there is not a way to use them...I look forward to the technique of repair ...I am no machinist but i would imagine you could surface the caps a bit and re-shim if necessary. Maybe re-turn the cone pulley...or lap it in  The gear repair is covered on you tube and other forums


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 15, 2013)

looks like it was run with no oil. You can clean up the shaft with fine emery cloth then shim the bearing to fit. 
I did that on my 1916 with simular issues as the previous owner used general auto grease. The bearing would get very warm before I made the repairs.
Now I can't feel any heat in the bearing area and the run-out is nil (I can't measure it) and very quiet with no vibrations.
I also made some new oilers as he installed grease fittings.


----------

